# New to the forum!



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi guys!

First post thought I'd say hi and post up my setup. I've had it for a couple of months.

Big enthusiast but I've a long way to go to get to some of the levels I've seen post in here already.

Anyone know of a place that does training in Manchester??


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

Sorry had to have 1 post before I could post the image


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Good stuff. I'm tempted by these expobars


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Looks a very nice setup!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Jim

Looks like you've chosen a good setup. How are you finding the Expobar?

I'll drop you a PM about training as I am frequently in Manchester and specialise in training in your own home using your equipment

There's a link to my site in my signature too

I'm next up your way on Wednesday


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks Glenn!

I really like the machine! Previously I had a bean to cup one that made great coffee, or so I thought!! The only annoying thing about the machine is when you go through everything to pull a shot and it turns itself off mid pull because the water reservoir ran out!!

I'm a bit hit and miss with my coffees. Occasionally I make a belter! They're pretty good most of the time though.

I'd love to really get some latte art pointers though as well as nail down my shot pulling technique.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No problem at all









Great to have you onboard


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

The expobar is currently where i want to end up in a few years time, plumbed in. Quite expensive, but looks like a lot of machine for that money!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

From Bella Barista I presume? How you finding the grinder?


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi Gary,

Yep from belle barista.

Grinder is great, although I haven't really got anything to compare it against.

I just had a session with Glenn tonight and I never realised how high a standard I can get with the equipment I have. I thought my coffees were pretty good but boy are my friends in for a shock in the morning when they are round at mine for coffee!

Many thanks glenn!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Great set up and welcome to Coffee Forums


----------

